# Ping I15 irons



## thecraw (Oct 14, 2011)

Having fallen out of love with my own game and my S57 irons I switched to a second hand set of I15's that I picked up for a song thanks to JJF69.

Plain bog standard black dot irons with stiff AWT shafts, a degree and a half flatter than I need however I am going for a full I20 custom fit when they come out early next year.

Anyway, the I15's are simply awesome irons. Ping have hit it right on the button with these irons. The feel and look of these are excellent and the performance is also superb. Ping had a fantastic iron in the I5 however they lost their way with the I10 which while looking better than the I5 certainly didn't play anywhere as good or as forgiving as the older and better I5 range. The I15 range has resulted in an iron that firmly puts Ping back on the map. Its an ideal "crossover" iron which blends and plugs beautifully the gap between the players S56 and the game improvement G15 irons.

I really really look forward to the I20 range hitting the shelves and booking my custom fit with Ping.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 15, 2011)

have to say G15 are really appealing to me for next year or the G20

had a hit with a friends G10 last week and they felt very nice. Not sure I am ready for the i range just yet but again really do look good and would instill confidence at address

did the degree and a half make much difference? The reason I ask is that some on ebay are custom but good prices. Surely 1 degree either way wont make a massive difference overall or would it?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 15, 2011)

Got to be honest and say I do notice the difference.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 15, 2011)

Just got rid of i10's  -never really felt I was getting on with them. Hopefully new ones better.


----------



## Lump (Oct 15, 2011)

Why the move from the S57s? I'm now 4 rounds in with mine and seeing the benefit already. (todays round should see me with a two shot cut)


----------



## thecraw (Oct 15, 2011)

Loss of confidence mate, having, sorry had a bad season, changed for a quick confidence boost which to be honest they have done. I also got such a good deal that I couldn't not change.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 25, 2011)

These are rapidly cementing their place in my golf bag.

Loving them.

Ping4life.


----------

